# I want a Bewitched KBG monostand. Change my mind.



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

In my front yard I went with Midnight/Betwitched.

Going to redo the back yard next spring/fall and I'm considering just a betwitched monostand. Which should I go with?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

I don't think you're going to find a whole lot of people to argue against that.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

The only real argument is Bewitched or Mazama. Whichever you can get easier/cheaper/cleaner.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

How do you like the bewitched/midnight mix ? I'm considering doing that for my lawn . How's the density , color and blade ? ( It's hard to go by ratings ) .


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Use what you like the best, no one should be changing your mind.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> How do you like the bewitched/midnight mix ? I'm considering doing that for my lawn . How's the density , color and blade ? ( It's hard to go by ratings ) .


It's 3 months old and looks amazing! Deep green color and has filled in better than expected. I don't notice a difference in color between the midnight and Betwitched. I've heard some people say it takes time for it to blend well but mine seems ok. I went 60/40 midnight/bewitched.


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

john5246 said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like the bewitched/midnight mix ? I'm considering doing that for my lawn . How's the density , color and blade ? ( It's hard to go by ratings ) .
> ...


I'm having the same debate as I'm doing a Reno on my front lawn. I'm just curious, if your front yard mix looks great, why are you considering a monostand in the back? I'm curious to help myself make a decision lol


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

Change your mind? But you're the 'wizard' though


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

86halibut said:


> Change your mind? But you're the 'wizard' though


Well it was either that or a horse and buggy :lol: Am I trolling a little bit...yes


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Bobby23 said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


The backyard gets a lot more shade when the trees fill out, so bewitched might be the best option. On the other hand I'm worried about disease resistance with only one variety. There are area along the fence that probably don't get even 2hrs of direct sun. So if I do a mix then bewitched will be the dominant grass near the fence. I don't know how that's going to look (this will happen over time I presume).


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Kind of off topic, but can we ban rhe use of a wizard as an avatar?

Its leaving a bad taste in my mouth from a specific individual who heavily posts on ATY...


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

John i did a reno last fall and used bewitched , mazama and midnight with a shady back lawn. With the three i get three different classes for more protection. The color is very good with using carbon x, milorganite and feature apps every 3 weeks and the uniformity is pretty good also. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

iowa jim said:


> John i did a reno last fall and used bewitched , mazama and midnight with a shady back lawn. With the three i get three different classes for more protection. The color is very good with using carbon x, milorganite and feature apps every 3 weeks and the uniformity is pretty good also. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


I would love to see a picture.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

You can checkout my reno thread in the cool season lawn journals thread and it will show you what i did and with pics. I will bump it to the top for you.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Kind of off topic, but can we ban rhe use of a wizard as an avatar?
> 
> Its leaving a bad taste in my mouth from a specific individual who heavily posts on ATY...


I think that's a good idea, not too fond of that fool myself. I used a wizard avi to troll a bit. I'll go ahead and change it to horse and buggy. Thanks for pointing out how you feel. There's many others here who left that other useless forum.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

john5246 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of off topic, but can we ban rhe use of a wizard as an avatar?
> ...


+100.....That individual has issues. A shame some good info over there but not worth the drama. Anyway back to Bewitched


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

john5246 said:


> I'll go ahead and change it to horse and buggy.


Haha! The horse and buggy.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@@john5246

You are the man bro!

I'd personally do a mono of mazama, its the hot new thing.

Some people would argue otherwise but I think in this day and age a mono is the only way to go.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> @@john5246
> 
> You are the man bro!
> 
> ...


The only thing that has me worried is how I got hit with rust fungus in the lawn this year, both front and back yards. If you have a monostand you need to stay on top of things or apply preventative fungicide in June/July (depends on weather and your area)


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I just seeded a mix of 60% bluebank, 20% mazama, and 20% bewitched in my semi-shady backyard. Do you think that I should bump up the mazama and bewitched and maybe do a 40/30/30 of mazama, bluebank, and bewitched for my shady front yard reno? I really want all KBG but my yard is somewhat shady......


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

gregfromohio said:


> I just seeded a mix of 60% bluebank, 20% mazama, and 20% bewitched in my semi-shady backyard. Do you think that I should bump up the mazama and bewitched and maybe do a 40/30/30 of mazama, bluebank, and bewitched for my shady front yard reno? I really want all KBG but my yard is somewhat shady......


I'd be interested to see test plots of Bluebank, Mazama, and Bewitched to compare side by side. I think all 3 handle shade fairly well.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I think SOD QUALITY seed is more important than deciding on the cultivar(s). I couldn't tell the difference on an equal part Award, Bewitched and Mazama blend. It was dark, equal growing and did extremely well in both full sun and heavy shade. Couldn't tell you what cultivar was what when they were seeded together. I think it's way too easy to split hairs when picking cultivars and why people want a monostand vs. 2-3 or 5-6 cultivar blend. Color and growth rate is always the aesthetic factor. Hint: LSD scores on NTEP are accurate.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

fusebox7 said:


> I think SOD QUALITY seed is more important than deciding on the cultivar(s). I couldn't tell the difference on an equal part Award, Bewitched and Mazama blend. It was dark, equal growing and did extremely well in both full sun and heavy shade. Couldn't tell you what cultivar was what when they were seeded together. I think it's way too easy to split hairs when picking cultivars and why people want a monostand vs. 2-3 or 5-6 cultivar blend. Color and growth rate is always the aesthetic factor. Hint: LSD scores on NTEP are accurate.


I bought all of it from seed superstore so I believe it was all sod quality.


----------

